# Buy 2013 Roubaix Sport or wait for 2014 version?



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Been saving up to buy my first proper road bike all summer, and now I'm torn between buying the 2013 Roubaix Sport, which comes in at the top of my budget. Or, waiting to see how the 2014 models price out.

Based on what I know about the the 2014s, they will all feature SL4 frames with internal cable routing. No idea what the component mixes will be at each price point though. 

If I had to guess, I'd expect the 2014s to go up in price across the board. So, depending on what that actual jump is, I may not be able to afford the new models anyway. $100 -$150 bucks? That might be ok. But $200+? That's pushing it.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## roubaix_mover (Sep 12, 2012)

I would talk to your LBS and see if they know what 2014 pricing will be like. My LBS told me the 2014 Roubaix Expert will come in $200 under what the 2013 retailed for. Of course it's all speculation until the 2014's hit the floor, but it might be worth the wait. They also said there will be another price reduction of 2013 models come mid August. Good luck.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Spoke with them last night and they weren't able to offer any details on 2014 pricing. I know they are already selling the 2013 Roubaix Sport for about $200 less than MSRP. Who knows if that trend will continue into next year's models.

Got to glance at the dealer book though. It appears there are more 105 components on the 2014 Sport. That, combined with the new frame makes it tempting to just hold off for now.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

FYI. Saw a pic of the 2014 Sport...black with silver lettering and some red accents. Looks like the 105 levers, but a black colored crank instead of the silver colored one on the '13.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

nismo73 said:


> FYI. Saw a pic of the 2014 Sport...black with silver lettering and some red accents. Looks like the 105 levers, but a black colored crank instead of the silver colored one on the '13.


Thanks for this info. I believe that crank could be a 105 crank, which makes it a nice little upgrade from the silver Tiagra crank on this year's model. 

The color sounds similar to the 2013, with the addition of red accents. Which I think I would be fine with.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just found what looks like a spec sheet for the 2014 Roubaix Sport, if anyone is interested in having a look. I think aside from the new SL4 frame, it's pretty much business as usual... It lists the crank as an FSA Gossamer.

https://livedoor.blogimg.jp/sbc_shonanfujisawa/imgs/3/6/36bc5e79.jpg

Also found some Japanese pricing info:

2014 Specialized Roubaix Sport = 194,000 Yen / $1,948
2014 Specialized Roubaix Elite = 240,000 Yen / $2,410

Now, you can't always just convert another country's price points and expect to pay that exact amount. I think there are regional pricing strategies at work. That said, 2014 prices do seem to line up with the 2013 prices, plus $50 for the Roubaix Sport. That seems like a small price to pay for the new SL4 frame and a few more 105 parts thrown in for good measure...


----------

